# Colleagues using Wyse machines that do not have O365 on



## joz110820 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi everyone, happy holidays to you all.

I posted this thread on 30 November Only one colleague is having this issue with my spreadsheet, what could it be? and someone kindly informed me that the issue was likely due to the colleague having an older version of excel (issue is that formulas I have implemented are not compatible with their version of excel).

I contacted IT who informed us that Wyse machines in that office will not be having O365 added due to funding and now several staff members who are using this database are reporting the same issue who use Wyse. My question is, are there any more 2007 compatible formulas that I can use in H and I

Training Figures.xlsxBCDEFGHIJKL1Start DateOrientation to B/F policyInitial TrainingUnicef Training Attended 1 day update
Attended Practical skill review Latest TrainingNext dueBooked? Turas Turas module completed?201/10/200421/06/202204/04/201921/06/202221/06/202506/06/2022304/01/202227/04/2022  08/03/2023419/11/201821/06/202221/06/202221/06/202520/06/2022502/07/20122020  611/05/202021/06/202220/01/202121/06/202221/06/2025713/11/200623/01/202013/02/202023/01/202023/01/2023819/03/20072020  901/10/200423/01/202005/02/202023/01/202023/01/20231001/04/201021/06/202221/06/202221/06/20251101/10/200417/09/202021/10/202017/09/202017/09/20231229/10/201409/06/202209/06/202209/06/20251313/07/201524/02/202007/10/202024/02/202024/02/20231401/04/201021/06/202221/06/202221/06/20251502/05/202217/05/202209/06/202209/06/202209/06/202505/05/20221614/05/201730/04/201916/11/202216/11/202505/11/20221718/08/20152021  1801/10/200412/01/202126/01/202112/01/202112/01/20241901/04/201621/06/202221/06/202221/06/20252018/04/202227/04/202201/07/2021In Grampion01/07/202101/07/20242126/09/202214/04/2021202114/04/202114/04/20242227/04/202027/04/2022  08/03/20232301/10/200423/01/202018/02/202023/01/202023/01/20232401/10/200412/05/202221/11/201812/05/202212/05/20252514/09/201523/01/202005/02/202023/01/202023/01/20232609/04/201212/05/202207/07/202012/05/202212/05/20252724/04/20172021  2831/10/201614/04/202112/05/202114/04/202114/04/20242909/05/201618/08/2022201918/08/202218/08/20253020/02/201214/05/201916/11/202216/11/20253113/07/201521/02/201902/04/201921/02/201921/02/20223205/11/200712/05/202210/12/201812/05/202212/05/20253308/09/200423/01/202017/02/202023/01/202023/01/20233424/09/201817/09/2020202017/09/202017/09/20233501/03/200421/06/202216/05/201921/06/202221/06/202521/06/20223623/01/201712/05/202207/07/202212/05/202212/05/202510/05/20223704/12/200608/11/201819/03/201908/11/201808/11/20213831/07/200627/02/202029/10/202027/02/202027/02/20233925/01/201912/05/202212/05/202212/05/20254006/12/201017/09/202021/10/202017/09/202017/09/20234102/09/201515/12/202018/01/202115/12/202015/12/20234216/04/201212/05/202227/06/202212/05/202212/05/20254313/04/201212/01/202103/02/202112/01/202112/01/20244429/07/201312/05/202212/05/202212/05/20254506/11/201421/06/202221/06/202221/06/20254606/04/200912/05/202212/05/202212/05/20254709/09/201509/06/202209/06/202209/06/20254822/05/20172021  4901/04/20102019  5029/09/201412/05/202212/05/202212/05/20255104/10/200412/01/202126/01/202112/01/202112/01/20245219/04/201621/06/202221/06/202221/06/20255307/03/201812/01/202126/01/202112/01/202112/01/20245407/11/201129/08/201727/09/201729/08/201729/08/20205513/03/202021/06/202202/06/201921/06/202221/06/20255601/10/200412/05/202212/05/202212/05/20255702/09/201523/01/202003/02/202023/01/202023/01/20235805/09/201621/06/202221/06/202221/06/202527/05/20225901/10/20042018  6024/09/200709/06/202207/07/202209/06/202209/06/202517/05/20226120/06/200509/06/202207/05/201909/06/202209/06/20256218/02/201315/12/202011/01/202115/12/202015/12/20236304/04/200528/09/2020202028/09/202028/09/20236416/08/201021/06/202221/06/202221/06/202508/06/20226505/09/202206/09/2022QMU28/10/202228/10/20256601/09/201612/01/202128/01/202112/01/202112/01/20246701/04/201012/01/202120/01/202112/01/202112/01/20246831/01/200523/01/202017/02/202023/01/202023/01/20236901/10/200406/09/201825/09/201806/09/201806/09/20217001/10/2014  7109/09/201921/06/202221/06/202221/06/202520/06/20227206/09/201826/09/201806/09/201806/09/20217311/12/201712/05/202228/08/201812/05/202212/05/20257415/09/201412/05/202218/02/202012/05/202212/05/20257501/10/200427/02/202018/03/202027/02/202027/02/20237605/09/202206/09/2022QMU202028/10/202228/10/20257708/10/200724/09/202007/10/202024/09/202024/09/20237801/07/20132020  7905/09/202206/09/2022QMUun known28/10/202228/10/20258005/12/2022  WL HVCell FormulasRangeFormulaH2:H6,H80,H77:H78,H66:H75,H31:H64,H17:H29,H8:H15H2=IFNA(IFS(D2>F2,D2,D2<F2,F2),"")I2:I80I2=IF(H2="","",EDATE(H2,36))Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueI:ICell Valuebetween TODAY() and TODAY()+76textYESI:ICell Value<TODAY()textNOJ:LCell Valuebetween TODAY() and TODAY()+365textNOCells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaL1:L80ListCompleted, Not completed


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

For H2 try
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IF(D2>=F2,D2,if(D2<F2,F2,""))
```
The formula in I2 should work in 2007


----------



## joz110820 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> For H2 try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works although where there are blanks in both D2/F2 it is resulting in a "00/01/1900" would prefer for that to just be blank if possible. No worries if not possible, might be able to work around.


----------



## joz110820 (Dec 22, 2022)

joz110820 said:


> That works although where there are blanks in both D2/F2 it is resulting in a "00/01/1900" would prefer for that to just be blank if possible. No worries if not possible, might be able to work around.


Gosh I was too excited to respond, I was rude and never said thank you for your help!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

As long as D & F will never have the same date, try
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IF(D2>F2,D2,IF(D2<F2,F2,""))
```


----------



## joz110820 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> As long as D & F will never have the same date, try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has all worked beautifully and my colleague confirms that it works from her wyse machine too. Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

